# Looking For A Good Snake Gun....Advice???



## mikejpelletier

Hi....new to this forum but not new to firearms. Avid hunter and shooter for years. Descent with a handgun.Moving to Florida in a couple months to a country home. We are not out in the middle of no-where as we do have neighbors so just random shooting at anything I see is not an option. Have a ton of yard cleanup to do,brush removal, junk removal, etc. My neighbor said we have quite a few rattlers and some coral snakes around and they love to hide under the stuff I'm cleaning up - so be prepared! Looking to purchase a good small handgun I can carry as a sidearm when I'm out there. I own couple shotguns and a 22 pump Remington. Not for carry and if I come across a rattler...just want to pull and shoot. Some say go with a snake shot too but I've also read that unless your on top of your target...forget it. Any help would be great....Thanks, Mike


----------



## rex

Yeah,snake shot out of a handgun is best.Range is around 15ft or so,but you're going to be in range anyway by the time you see or hear them.Never used anything but 22 but if you pick up a 38 or 357,you now have a self defense weapon to compliment the shotgun or to carry if you get a license.Even if you go 22 buy a revolver,the 22 shot that's crimped still doesn't feed well in an auto.Welcome here and to FL.

Forgot,if you can get some black snakes to hang around,especially a Blue Indigo,you won't see any rattlers unless he's just passing through.We have King snakes that are not poisonous but look like a Coral with the colors in different order.Pigmy Rattlers too.Watch out for Water Moccassins,just like the northern Cottonmouths,they're ornery little bastards and will litterally chase you down if you piss them off or get too close to a nest on the water's edge.Nasty little buggers.If you're in the area of the Everglades,there be some big Pythons breeding like rabbits and taking over so watch the kids and pets.I saw one that burst open trying to eat a small deer,holy cow man that's scary.


----------



## mikejpelletier

Thanks for the reply....I have read and was told about the black snakes and to leave them be as they keep the rattlers away and I know about the "red meets yellow dead fellow", I think that's the way it goes. As far as the water moccasins, not sure we have any because no water around for at least a half mile. My neighbor says he never saw any. Snake shot in a 22 revolver you think? Looked at a couple small Ruger revolvers. Snub nose and longer barrels. As far as home defense, I'm good to go on that! 1 question for you, I'm assuming I can carry a sidearm on my own property in Fla since they are more firearm friendly. Here in CT, you can't. I know without a permit here, your handgun can't leave the inside of your home without being in a locked box


----------



## scooter

I grew up in texas and Idaho(both have rattlers) and I've seen how poorly 22 shot shells perform on snakes.
Unless you walk over and stick in his mouth you're just gonna piss him off, best get at least a 38/357 to do much good with shotshells.
The best one Ive seen is when I got shotshells for my 44 mag. ............kinda left a shredded mess where mr fang used to be:mrgreen:


----------



## rex

Thanks for the info Scooter,I never used the few I acquired somewhere.I ended up with some 44s too but I haven't had one in years.Nice to know there's more scooter trash floating around here :smt023

Mike,no prob here open carrying on your property,concealled I'm not sure about because I've been licensed for a long time.You can also open carry going to and from the range,hunting and fishing.Gets you harrassed in the liberal areas like St.Pete/Clearwater, Miami/West Palm area and the like but the rural areas are cool.These places can arrest you while it's legal,they don't care.We also have the castle doctrine that extends to your vehicles,the retarts that got shot over road rage or parking lot/gas pump rage opened a few eyes that we won't put up with assaults.Do not get pissed someone cut you off or took your gas pump and threaten to kick some butt,you open their door the law assumes you are going to assault them in their castle.You do have to use common sense of course and can't play Rambo,but the state is on our side.

If concealed carry interests you,it's not expensive for a license and the prohibited places are reasonable,not insane like some states. www.floridaconcealedcarry.com is a great forum to learn the laws and what they actually mean in layman's terms.


----------



## tony pasley

I recomend a .357 over a .22 because they come in different sizes, also some of the nasty critters might not just be snakes. You disturb a nest,burrow, home by any name of a animal they will want a fight. Feral dogs, cats, ever see a possum ticked off or raccoon. Better to have more than you need than just not enough.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

The Southern California range to which I used to belong was inhabited by rattlesnakes, especially down in the pits where it was both sunny and protected from wind.
But we never killed any.
Why?
Because they eat mice and rats. And mice and rats eat human food, birds' eggs, and, in particular, target paste.

You may want to rethink your potential-victim list.


----------



## scooter

At a business or range or something that might be ok but I dont want to walk out my back door some morning(or have my grand kids) and walk right into a 6 foot rattler sunning himself on my porch!!
I would rather do the rat poison and a dog for the other stuff but YMMV


----------



## Steve M1911A1

scooter said:


> ...I dont want to walk out my back door some morning(or have my grand kids) and walk right into a 6 foot rattler sunning himself on my porch!!...


Merely nudge the rattler with the nearest broom, and he'll leave. He's more afraid of you than you are of him.

Cottonmouths and water moccasins are quite another story. Shoot on sight, I say.


----------



## scooter

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Merely nudge the rattler with the nearest broom, and he'll leave. He's more afraid of you than you are of him.
> 
> Cottonmouths and water moccasins are quite another story. Shoot on sight, I say.


I do understand what youre saying and mostly agree but have you tried to stop grandchildren from running outside at near light speed at our age? Mine would run right into a legbite


----------



## Brevard13

410 guage/.45 long colt. Try the Bond Arms Ranger or Snakeslayer (that is more like a big derringer). S&W makes one called the govenor like Taurus they have the Judge, Public defender, and a couple of others.


----------



## denner

Truth be told they all wanna get away. Believe me, poisonous snakes are not that common generally, and they aren't there waiting to prey on humans behind every blade of grass. Venomous snake bites in the US are very rare and if a person does get bit it's generally a drunk trying to pick one up or a snake handler. Use common sense when in snake territory and cleaning up back yards. A 12 gauge shotgun W/ birdshot works very well.


----------



## cclaxton

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Merely nudge the rattler with the nearest broom, and he'll leave. He's more afraid of you than you are of him.
> 
> Cottonmouths and water moccasins are quite another story. Shoot on sight, I say.


I grew up in Florida and went to college there and my family lives there. 
I completely agree with Steve on this.

You will not likely see the rattler, but hear him running away.

But cottonmouth and water moccasins will come at you....shoot them.
BTW, keeping cats around will also keep the mice and some rats away. Some grow too big...shoot them. 
Same for the raccoons....they look cute, but they are a menace. 
CC


----------



## SMann

Brevard13 said:


> 410 guage/.45 long colt. Try the Bond Arms Ranger or Snakeslayer (that is more like a big derringer). S&W makes one called the govenor like Taurus they have the Judge, Public defender, and a couple of others.


That's what I was thinking. The snake scenario seems like a time when the above mentioned guns would actually perform well. I don't like them for much else, but here they might shine.


----------

